# 'Rubbing' tobacco?



## GreatBonsai (Jun 30, 2008)

So, I've been smoking for about a month now, getting a good feel for packing, a nice puff rhythm, and can generally smoke around 1/2-2/3 of the bow without a relight. So, I'm getting the basics down. Well, all but one.

I've read posts that have allusions to 'rubbing out' a tobacco for taste, and I have no clue as to what this means. I mean, do you just take the tobac and rub it between the palms? This seems to make ribbon-cut tobacco clump, and I feel like that's not the goal. If anyone could shed some light on this subject, It'd be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Geist (Nov 29, 2007)

you normally rub out tobaccos that are in flake form. If it's already ribbon cut, there's no need to.


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

you would want to rub out a flake tobacco so that it would break into manageable pieces for smoking. And I usually use the heels of my hands for this.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

As mentioned, rubbing out is usually used when working with flakes. I've found the best method for doing this was written in this post:Rubbing Out

If you'd like, you can search for other opinions and techniques on this topic in the General Pipe Form by going to Search this Forum, Advanced Search, Search Titles Only, and type in "Rubbing".

Hope this was helpful.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

Blaylock said:


> As mentioned, rubbing out is usually used when working with flakes. I've found the best method for doing this was written in this post:Rubbing Out
> 
> If you'd like, you can search for other opinions and techniques on this topic in the General Pipe Form by going to Search this Forum, Advanced Search, Search Titles Only, and type in "Rubbing".
> 
> *Hope this was helpful*.


Very helpful, Dave. Teaching a man to fish, in a way. :tu

GreatBonsai, whenever we have another KC area herf, try to make it out there. We (or I) can show you some other methods in person on how to pack a flake tobacco (either rubbing it out, cutting it in lengths, etc). You also won't go away empty-handed with samples either.


----------



## GreatBonsai (Jun 30, 2008)

Spongy said:


> Very helpful, Dave. Teaching a man to fish, in a way. :tu
> 
> GreatBonsai, whenever we have another KC area herf, try to make it out there. We (or I) can show you some other methods in person on how to pack a flake tobacco (either rubbing it out, cutting it in lengths, etc). You also won't go away empty-handed with samples either.


I definitely plan on it, thanks for the invite!

And thanks for the clarification guys! I used the quick search function, but got more results about steak-rub than rubbing tobacco!


----------

